# 5 star rating total count is fluctuating?



## spinworm1200 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Lately I’ve seen something weird going on with my 5 star ratings, the total count has been fluctuating 2 days in a row but the number of rates trips has not changed. 

I checked and I had 112 then it changed to 113, now it’s back to 112. 

To my understanding, a rider can give you a rating and change it but not completely retract a rating?

Thanks for reading my 1st post!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

They can’t change the ratings anymore, nor can drivers. You give a rating and that’s it now. No do overs.


----------



## spinworm1200 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I haven’t seen any kind of rating in over 2 weeks. So when I saw it increase then decrease I figured there was a glitch not allowing anyone to rate me.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh, that… it’s part of the newish ratings protection. If a pax has a tendency to rate poorly, they’re flagged and if you get a bad rating from them, it’s errased from the record.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Oh, that&#8230; it's part of the newish ratings protection. If a pax has a tendency to rate poorly, they're flagged and if you get a bad rating from them, it's errased from the record.


So how does that explain a 5* rating getting eliminated? Do those get erased too if a pax is a "problem rater"?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So how does that explain a 5* rating getting eliminated? Do those get erased too if a pax is a "problem rater"?


Sadly most likely. Instead of doing a picking and choosing code, the uber coders were lazy and most likely did a scrub clean code.


----------

